# Memories of 68



## senior subby (1 Feb 2006)

Greetings all,

I'm in the middle of compiling a hisotry for 68 Lincoln and Welland Regiment Army Cadet Corps in St. Catharines ON. I was curious if any of you on this board have had any contact with this unit over the years and if so can share a couple of memories about 68. 

Thanks

Capt. Steve Torok


----------

